# right angle speedo adapter



## mact (May 7, 2010)

Did any Datsun (or Nissan), cars or even trucks, using the 22mm 1.5 thread speedo cable connection, ever come with a right angle speedo drive adapter? 

So the speedo cable does not have to enter the trans at a right angle? The adapter screws into the trans then the cable installs into that roughly parallel to the mainshaft.

I'm using a 280ZX box in a non-datsun construction and space is very tight...can't get the speedo cable in. 

I know I could probably spend a couple hundred bucks and have one made. But I'd rather locate used if such exists


----------

